# Jalapeño Cheesecake



## TexasTamale (Dec 12, 2005)

I've made this a few times.....
It is really good with the Tostitos Gold Chips, 
and I use extra cheese and green chile in mine.



*Jalapeño Cheesecake*
This is an outstanding appetizer. Cut it into thin wedges, put it on your buffet table, and watch it disappear. 

1-1/2 cups crushed tortilla chips 
6 tablespoons melted butter 
2 8-ounce packages cream cheese, at room temperature 
3 eggs 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1-1/2 cups sour cream, divided (1 cup and 1/2 cup) 
1 clove garlic, minced or put through a garlic press 
4.5-ounce can chopped green chiles 
1 fresh jalapeño, stemmed, seeded and minced 
2 cups grated Colby/Monterrey Jack-blend or cheddar cheese 
chopped plum tomatoes 
chopped green onions 
diced black olives 
chopped cilantro 
Preheat oven to 300°F. Lightly grease the sides of a 9-inch springform pan. 
Pour the melted butter over the crushed tortilla chips and toss to combine. Press on bottom and one-half inch up the sides of the pan. Bake for 10 minutes. Remove from oven and set aside. 
With an electric mixer at high speed, beat the cream cheese until light and fluffy. Add the eggs, one at a time, and beat to incorporate. Reduce mixer speed to low, and blend in the flour, 1 cup of the sour cream. Beat until smooth. Add the garlic, green chiles and minced jalapeño. Turn off the mixer, and stir in the cheese. 
Pour filling into crust, and bake for 1 hour. Turn oven off, and leave cheesecake in the oven for 1 hour with the door closed. Remove from oven and cool. When cool, loosen the cheesecake from the sides of the pan by running a knife around the inside edge. Do not remove cheesecake from pan. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour. 
When ready to serve, spring the pan and remove the cheesecake. Spread the remaining ½ cup sour cream evenly over the top and sprinkle with chopped tomatoes, green onions, olives and cilantro.


----------

